# air compressor



## justtired (Jun 18, 2006)

what is the typical horse power and scfm for air compressor to suppy enough air for a air gun, air rachet, and a impact wrench. doesn't have to supply for all three at a time. i believe belt driven is better than direct drive. what brand of air compressor do u guys have? snap on air compressor is way expensive, i saw one at my school. i think i'll get either a craftsman or a husky. any advices? thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Your air ratchet and impact gun are going to require the most air. Air usage is described as CFM. Look up what CFM usage your impact and ratchet require and then purchase a compressor that will put out that much CFM or more. I would at least buy a compressor with a 20 gallon tank or bigger otherwise during heavy usage it will run constantly. Definately go with a oil lubricated pump.

The nail gun just uses air in short burst and does not require any CFM per say. I have a Grizzly 4 gallon compressor and a Dewalt 6 gallon but all I use them for is nail guns and the occasional tire.

Hope this helps, Dave.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

You're 100% right in going for a belt driven compressor. The oil-less ones are louder and won't last a fifth of the time a belt driven one will.

As for brands Ingersol Rand is the best in my opinion, and Campell Housefield (I can't spell btw) is another reputable company. I believe Husky compressors are actually Campell Housefield. I'm not sure who makes the Craftsman.

As far as size and power go; Are you going with 110v or a 220v? Does it need to be portable? 

I have a 110v/220v (wired for 110v now) 2hp 22 gallon Matco compressor that's the better part of 30 years old I picked up at a swap meet for $150 and runs great. I run my impact, air ratchets, air file, grinder, paint gun, and everything else off it. I do have to let it catch up pretty often though. 
I'd use a 110 20 gallon 1.5hp as a minimum for working with air tools. You're going to have to let it catch up every once in a while like I do but it will get the job done. If you have the extra money go to a 2hp motor and a larger tank, if you have a little more money and a 220v receptical go to a 220 machine,


----------



## cat44 (Oct 13, 2006)

Might be a little late here since its been a month, but I have a craftsman(made by DeVilbiss, now owned by B&D) 33 gal (1.7 HP) oiless and 4 gal makita oil lube compressor. The craftsman stays put in the garage and I can run anything on it (impact gun, rachet, rotary sander, hplv gun, etc.) The only thing it will not keep up with is the spray gun when spraying large areas. I can use the impact gun to get all 4 tires off my car before it needs to cycle. The makita is portable, but will only run my air nailers. It's definitely better to run a oil lube because of the noise and life span. Just my 2 cents.


----------

